# Need a slideshow to put into webpage



## D-50 (Jan 31, 2008)

I want a slideshow to automatically play on my homepage. I have simpleviewer galleries within my site but I want my welcome page to have a slideshow without thumbnails to play automatically when my site is viewed. How do I do this?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 31, 2008)

Some sort of Flash slide show would probably be the way to go.  There are many different programs you can use to create a Flash slide show.  You have to be careful of the file size though...because it can get pretty big, pretty quick.

I made a flash slide show for my web site, with Pro show Gold...but i could only make it very small because anything bigger would freeze up my computer...not sure if it what the limitation what though.


----------



## D-50 (Jan 31, 2008)

Not to sound cheap but I guess it is cheap, I am looking for a free program that will make a simple, borderless flash slideshow with no thumbnails.  I searched on the web but the free things I find have ridiculous borders an dconstantly change how the photos are shown(sometimes there is a fade, other times a photo comes in fron the side other times a photo disolves into the other) I want a standard look. I see many sites with them where can I find something simple?


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 31, 2008)

You could try http://www.flashnifties.com/xml_slideshow.php (the free version).

It is unlikely you'll find a professional looking one for free without some sort of watermark unfortunately :-(

SlideShowPro is probably one of the best (non-free) flash slideshow apps out there, and is great value for money (but you do need Adobe Flash to use it).


----------



## D-50 (Jan 31, 2008)

after some messing around with flash slideshow maker pro I found a way to strip it down to more or less just the photos in a slideshow. I looks decent and even allows you to add music to the presentaion.  I think it will work fine. The only thing is at the end of the show it has a logo pop up that say something like "powered by Flash Slideshow Maker" but its not that noticable, also I doubt people will watch the whole show, its more of a way to display a couple photos on my welcome page.  I appreciate the advice on those other sites though.


----------



## lextalionis (Feb 1, 2008)

You could look at some of the skins for Jalbum...most are free.  FotoPlayer lite (no shopping cart) is only $25 I think.  I used FotoPlayer for my lens sample photo library:  http://www.motleypixel.com/reviews/


----------

